# Comedy Central Roast of Roseanne this Sunday at 10pm EST



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Heard some clips and they have been good.



Spoiler



Tom Arnold makes an appearance


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, that seemed fast. Didn't they just tape it less than a week ago? I guess it doesn't take long to edit something like this but I always thought it took a while in between taping and airing. 

I've only heard one or two jokes that will be not be aired due to the "too soon" factor.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Wow, that seemed fast. Didn't they just tape it less than a week ago? I guess it doesn't take long to edit something like this but I always thought it took a while in between taping and airing.
> 
> I've only heard one or two jokes that will be not be aired due to the "too soon" factor.


Yeah, Jeff Ross has a clip on him discussing his joke(s) that got cut. I think it's on the Comedy Central website. I hears his unedited clips when he was on Howard Stern yesterday.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet! This is going to be awesome. The Charlie Sheen one sucked in my opinion and I had to shut it off. 

Hopefully this is good.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've really been looking forward to this. I always schedule one of the 'middle of the night' airings to record because they don't always censor the late airings.

I like Roseanne. I think that Jane Lynch will be great as a host. I wish that more of the 'Roseanne' cast could have been there.


Spoiler



Never was a fan of Tom Arnold, but he seems to have gotten his act together and doesn't seem like such a jerk that he used to be.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I've really been looking forward to this. I always schedule one of the 'middle of the night' airings to record because they don't always censor the late airings.
> 
> I like Roseanne. I think that Jane Lynch will be great as a host. I wish that more of the 'Roseanne' cast could have been there.
> 
> ...


I heard some of his jokes and they were good.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I always schedule one of the 'middle of the night' airings to record because they don't always censor the late airings.


What I think I've noticed is that even the late night airings get bleeped in the first week or so, and then only after that week or so there's an unbleeped version that airs at something like 2 in the morning.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

busyba said:


> What I think I've noticed is that even the late night airings get bleeped in the first week or so, and then only after that week or so there's an unbleeped version that airs at something like 2 in the morning.


Good to know! :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

busyba said:


> What I think I've noticed is that even the late night airings get bleeped in the first week or so, and then only after that week or so there's an unbleeped version that airs at something like 2 in the morning.


Ahh, I see. Thanks for that. Maybe I'll look for another airing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

If the "roast" was her actually being put over a fire, I might watch. Otherwise, forget it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I have my DVR set. I can always catch the unedited version whenever it releases on Netflix. Can't believe it was almost a year ago for the Sheen Roast, which also had a quick release to air after filming.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just watched it. Seemed pretty good. I haven't seen Tom Arnold in years but I always remembered him acting weird and not being very funny. That memory proved to be true. Glad he showed up though. Nice of them to, hopefully, get some peace with each other.

Overall, everyone did a decent job. Ellen barkin looks rough. Did she really have a stroke? 
Gilbert was great as usual but I do wish he roasted the others.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't watch it.. I've always thought Tom Arnold was funny. He's very stupid, but somehow he's often funny. His two sitcoms were very funny too.


----------

